# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Canon i550, i850 und i950 unter Linux (o. Turboprint)

## ThyMaster

Hi,

viele von euch haben sicher einer der im Betreff genannten Drucker.
Die Anleitung hier soll beschreiben, wie man auch *ohne* den  Turboprint-Treiber zu guten bis sehr guten Druckergebnissen kommt.
Anm: Wahrscheinlich funktioniert diese Anleitung auch mit der anderen Druckermodellen aus der i-Serie.

Zuerst müsst ihr euch die original Linux-Druckertreiber von Canon besorgen (ja, die gibt's wirklich!). Und zwar vom japanischen(!) FTP-Server unter:
ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux
Von dort ladet ihr euch folgenden RPMs herunter:
bjfiltercups-2.2-0.i386.rpm
bjfilterpixusXXXi-2.2-0.i386.rpm  (XXX steht für die Nummer eures Druckermodells)
Wer des Japanischen mächtig ist, kann noch die Anleitung in HTML herunterladen: guidepixusXXXicups-2.2-0.tar.gz

Installiert beide RPMs mit "rpm -Uvh *rpm" und löst ggfs. fehlende Abhängigkeiten* auf.
* Unter einigen Distris gibt es die Fehlermeldung: libpopt.so.0 nicht gefunden.  Diese Datei  ist Teil des alten popt-Pakets. 
Im Falle dieser Fehlermeldung prüfen ob popt installiert ist, ggfs. installieren und mit

```
ln -s /usr/lib/libpopt.so.1 /usr/lib/libpopt.so.0
```

das Problem lösen  :Smilie: 

Dann CUPS neustarten und einen Drucker mit den neuen Treibern/PPDs einrichten.

Ach ja, in Japan heißen die Drucker etwas anders:
Was bei uns ein Canon iXXX ist, ist in Japan ein Canon PIXSUS XXXi

Das sollte es schon gewesen sein. Zwar hat man über CUPS nur 600dpi Druckqualität, aber der Ausdruck ist trotzdem um Welten besser als der mit dem S800er Foomatic+Gimp Treiber.

Als Bonbon liefert Canon noch eine englischsprachige(!) UI mit:
bjfilterpixusXXXi - Ein (fast) 1:1 Clone der Windows-UI "mit Alles"
bjcupsmon - Ein 1:1 Clone des Windows-Druckermonitors mit Tintenstandanzeige usw.
Allerdings habe ich die beiden o.g. Tools bisher nicht gestestet.

Viel Spaß
Gruß
Falko

----------


## HEMIcuda

Cool! *bewert*

'cuda

----------


## ollonois

Ich komme irgendwie nicht auf den ftp
Seit wann bietet Canon das denn an. Auf der Webseite steht ja immer nur der Verweis auf Turboprint.
Oder gilt das nur für die i Serie 
Ich selbst habe einen S750 der mit Turboprint betrieben wird.

----------


## HEMIcuda

Gehst Du auf die japanische Seite, siehst Du, dass die da (schon seit
geraumer Zeit) Treiber anbieten. Was glaubst Du, warum man die
Treiber wohl von einem .jp-Server laden muss?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

'cuda

----------


## ThyMaster

> _Original geschrieben von ollonois_ 
> *Ich komme irgendwie nicht auf den ftp
> Seit wann bietet Canon das denn an. Auf der Webseite steht ja immer nur der Verweis auf Turboprint.
> Oder gilt das nur für die i Serie 
> Ich selbst habe einen S750 der mit Turboprint betrieben wird.*


 [list=1][*]ftp://download.canon.*jp*/...[*]Wenn Du Turboprint als gekaufte Version einsetzt, dann bleib dabei. IMHO ist Turboprint immer noch besser als die japanischen Canon-Treiber[/list=1] 
Gruß
Falko

----------


## ollonois

kann nicht zum server verbinden :-(

----------


## ThyMaster

???

Funzt hier (aus zwei Netzwerken) einwandfrei.

Gruß
Falko

----------


## ollonois

Mh seltsam
dann muss hier was im Netzwerk nicht stimmen

----------


## zeeman

schön
und was nimmt man für ne i560?
is ja eignetlich der nachfolger vom i550
aber der will auch net  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Aproxx

Gibts auch Treiber fürn S630?
Mfg,
Alex

----------


## zeeman

so 
ich hab nen canon i560
hab die treiber für den i550 installiert.
klappte net (wie oben geschrieben)

nach nem kompletten neustart des rechners scheint es aber zu gehen.

ich hab unter kde mal ne testseite gedruckt.
also schwarz/weiß und gelb scheint er richtig zu drucken....
magenta und cyan leider nicht......  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Munster13131

hat schon jemand Treiber für meinen Canon MPC190 gesichtet?

Auf dem jap. FTP-Server gibt es auch nur Windows-Treiber   :Mad:

----------


## early

> Installiert beide RPMs mit "rpm -Uvh *rpm" und löst ggfs. fehlende Abhängigkeiten* auf.


Wie löse ich Abhängigkeiten auf? 
 :Confused:

----------


## SargentD

wenn ich schon rpm's ohne source sehe ... ist das wieder so n gefrickel das nur unter suse und redhat geht? warum denken alle das man linux treiber als rpm releasen sollte und nicht als tar.gz ?

----------


## Gradient

i386 rpms sind Binaries, Abhängigkeitsbeschreibungen und Installationsroutinen.
Wenn Du keine gängige Distribution hast, dann musst Du Dich halt in die Funktion des Druckerdämons (Ich habe CUPS) und RPM einarbeiten, und Dir die benötigten Dateien selbst extrahieren. Das geht z.B. mit dem MidnaitCommander.
Vielleicht ist ja auch bjcups-2.2-1.tar.gz für den i550 Pixus
und bjcups-2.4-0.tar.gz für den i560 Pixus das, was Du suchst. 
Also erst mal gucken und dann meckern.
Ich habe mit den Canonfiltern guter Erfahrung gemacht. Nur mir .ps und .pdf-Ausddrucken hapert es.
Meine Version ist allerdings schon 1 Jahr alt.
Tintenfüllstandsanzeige war damals noch nicht dabei.

@ early
Die nichtvorhandene Abhängigkeit löst Du auf, indem Du wie oben beschrieben den Link von der Version 1 auf die Version 0 setzt.

Gruß
Gradient

----------


## linuxazubi

hey, vielen dank!!

mein i865 läuft mit dem 860er treiber bestens. :Big Grin:  

leider kann ich unter cups nur eine auflösung eingeben (600 dpi) unter turboprint gibt es mehrere (bis 4800 dpi in 5 stufen) möglichkeiten.

kann ich das manuell noch ändern? ich würde gerne zumindest noch eine entwurfsstufe und eine supaqualistufe haben.

----------


## linuxazubi

> kann ich das manuell noch ändern? ich würde gerne zumindest noch eine entwurfsstufe und eine supaqualistufe haben.


keine 'ne idee???  :Confused:

----------


## zeeman

*freu*
es gibt ne neuen bjfiltercups (2.4)
und jetzt gitbs auch treiber für den i560 *freu*

gleich mal testen

----------


## Yoghurt2k

> kann ich das manuell noch ändern? ich würde gerne zumindest noch eine entwurfsstufe und eine supaqualistufe haben.


ich weiss zwar auch ned mehr, aber diese funktion wuerde ich auch sehr gerne haben . 
Hab halt im mom die Demo Turboprint treiber. Und da ich gentoo mit nem 2.6 kernel laufen hab, hab ich irgendwie keine lust mir die treiber aus dem zip file muehsam herauszufiltern.

----------


## linuxazubi

ich muss sogar sagen, dass mir der "japantreiber" im direkten vergleich zu turboprint (600 dpi) besser gefällt. die farben sind einfach ein tick kräftiger!

----------


## baumi_da_phreac

Es nervt wirklich, wie manche Hersteller ihre Kunden mit Linux im Stich lassen...
Baumi.

----------


## [HO]Xerxes

Den Canon i455 kriegt man mit den Treibern auch an den Start (unter SuSE 9.1 32bit).

Benötigt werden die Dateien
bjfiltercups-2.2-1.i386.rpm ( ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/b...2.2-1.i386.rpm )
bjfilterpixus550i-2.2-1.i386.rpm ( ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/b...2.2-1.i386.rpm )

Beides installieren (YaST braucht bei der ersten Datei noch ein paar Zusatzpakete von der DVD - geht aber alles automatisch). Dann YaST-Druckermodul aufrufen, Canon i455 wird automatisch erkannt, als Druckermodel dann aber den Canon Pixus 550i auswählen.

Die drei Testseiten (Grafik, Grafik mit Photo, Text) wurden bei mir einwandfrei gedruckt. Auch die Geschwindigkeit stimmt.



Anmerkung: Mit der 2.4er Version und dem Treiber für den Pixus 560i funktioniert nur der Text-druck. Bei Grafiken sind Cyan und Magenta im Vergleich zu Gelb zu weit (mind. 2cm) nach rechts verschoben --> kacke ;-)

----------


## Susu

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr alle gegen Turboprint habt. Ich habe früher auch immer geglaubt, die gimp-print-Treiber würden mir reichen, aber als ich mir die Testversion von Turboprint installiert habe, wurde ich eines Besseren belehrt. Hab mir sofort nen Schlüssel bestellt. Als mein CanonS600 den Geist aufgegeben hat, hab ich mir einen Canon i865 geholt, und es funktioniert ALLES! Sogar CDs bedrucken geht einwandfrei. Das ist mir durchaus 25,- Euro wert - und die Ausdrucke sehen besser aus, als mit den Origninal-Treibern unter Windows...

Susu

----------


## linuxazubi

> Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr alle gegen Turboprint habt. Ich habe früher auch immer geglaubt, die gimp-print-Treiber würden mir reichen, aber als ich mir die Testversion von Turboprint installiert habe, wurde ich eines Besseren belehrt. Hab mir sofort nen Schlüssel bestellt. Als mein CanonS600 den Geist aufgegeben hat, hab ich mir einen Canon i865 geholt, und es funktioniert ALLES! Sogar CDs bedrucken geht einwandfrei. Das ist mir durchaus 25,- Euro wert - und die Ausdrucke sehen besser aus, als mit den Origninal-Treibern unter Windows...
> 
> Susu


kann ich nur bestätigen. ich habe auch den 865'er und mir tp gekauft. allein schon wegen den verschiedenen dpi-einstellungen  :Smilie:

----------


## derDirk

Na das nenn ich doch mal eine INFO   :Smilie:   Ich bin totaler Linux-Anfänger und musste bisher zum Drucken immer wieder zurück zu Windows.

Also unter Suse 9.1 und KDE läuft der Drucker bestens..... ENDLICH

Danke für diesen Tip!!

----------


## frodo

Hallo zusammen,
ich war begeister zu sehen, dass es anscheinend doch möglich ist den Canon i550 ohne Turboprint zubetreiben. Nachdem ich dies gelesen hatte wollte ich es natürlich auch bei mir einrichten. Leider erscheint aber immer die Meldung dass libpopt.so.0 fehlt. ( Fehlermeldung siehe ersten Beitrag ). Auch der Tipp, der in dem ersten Beitrag steht, brachte keinen Erfolg. popt und popt-devel ist bei mir installiert. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich, was ich noch machen kann... Ich bin ein wenig am verzweifeln. Ich habe Linux noch nicht so lange und kenne von daher die Tricks und Kniffe noch nicht.

----------


## Link

Hast du schon mal via Yast2 danach gesucht?
Gib einfach libpopt.so.0 unter Suchen bei Yast ein. Wenn es ein lib ist die mit Suse geliefert wird kannst du die sofort installieren.

Also: Yast2 -> Software installieren -> Suchen -> libpopt.so.0 eintippen -> wenn gefunden aber nicht installiert, nachinstallieren

----------


## frodo

Hi,
habe ich gerade ausprobiert. YAST2 findet unetr dem Eintrag libpopt.so.0 nichts. Ich habe auch versucht unter libpopt etwas zu finden. Auch dies ohne Erfolg. Unter /usr/lib war libpopt.so.1.0.0 vorhanden. Ich habe daraufhin den link von libpopt.so.0 darauf gesetzt. Muss ich dies noch woanders eintragen??? Hast Du noch einen TiPP???

----------


## ??Linux

> *freu*
> es gibt ne neuen bjfiltercups (2.4)
> und jetzt gitbs auch treiber für den i560 *freu*


cool, der treiber liegt ja aber nur als *.rpm vor oder habe einen anderen übersehen??

mit *.rpm kann ich ja nichts anfangen, da gentoo keine rpm basierende dirsti ist....

gibt es diese treiber von canon auch für nicht rpm basierende dirstis???

bye Benny

----------


## ollonois

gibts ne elegante Möglichkeit für Gentoo und Turboprint?

----------


## ??Linux

ich habe bei gentoo "rpm" installiert, beim versuch die treiber für meinen drucker zu installieren (i560) zu installieren kriege ich diese fehlermeldung:


Fehler: Failed dependencies:
        /bin/sh is needed by bjfiltercups-2.4-0
        ld-linux.so.2 is needed by bjfiltercups-2.4-0
        libX11.so.6 is needed by bjfiltercups-2.4-0
        libXext.so.6 is needed by bjfiltercups-2.4-0
        libXi.so.6 is needed by bjfiltercups-2.4-0
        libc.so.6 is needed by bjfiltercups-2.4-0
        libcups.so.2 is needed by bjfiltercups-2.4-0
        libdl.so.2 is needed by bjfiltercups-2.4-0
        libgdk-1.2.so.0 is needed by bjfiltercups-2.4-0
        libglade.so.0 is needed by bjfiltercups-2.4-0
        libglib-1.2.so.0 is needed by bjfiltercups-2.4-0
        libgmodule-1.2.so.0 is needed by bjfiltercups-2.4-0
        libgtk-1.2.so.0 is needed by bjfiltercups-2.4-0
        libm.so.6 is needed by bjfiltercups-2.4-0
        libpopt.so.0 is needed by bjfiltercups-2.4-0
        libxml.so.1 is needed by bjfiltercups-2.4-0
        libz.so.1 is needed by bjfiltercups-2.4-0
        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.0) is needed by bjfiltercups-2.4-0
        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1) is needed by bjfiltercups-2.4-0
        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1.3) is needed by bjfiltercups-2.4-0
        /bin/sh is needed by bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0
        ld-linux.so.2 is needed by bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0
        libX11.so.6 is needed by bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0
        libXext.so.6 is needed by bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0
        libXi.so.6 is needed by bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0
        libc.so.6 is needed by bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0
        libdl.so.2 is needed by bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0
        libgdk-1.2.so.0 is needed by bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0
        libglade.so.0 is needed by bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0
        libglib-1.2.so.0 is needed by bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0
        libgmodule-1.2.so.0 is needed by bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0
        libgtk-1.2.so.0 is needed by bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0
        libjpeg.so.62 is needed by bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0
        libm.so.6 is needed by bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0
        libpng.so.2 is needed by bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0
        libtiff.so.3 is needed by bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0
        libxml.so.1 is needed by bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0
        libz.so.1 is needed by bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0
        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.0) is needed by bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0
        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1) is needed by bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0
        libdl.so.2(GLIBC_2.0) is needed by bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0
        libdl.so.2(GLIBC_2.1) is needed by bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0

laut dieser meldung muss ich etwas noch installieren, aber was, kann mir bitte da einer helfen??


bye Benny

----------


## ollonois

ich denke mal du kannst es nur mit --nodeps installieren da in der rpm datenbank ja nix drin ist von den paketen die du selber kompiliert hast. Folglich fehlen ihm die Abhängigkeiten

----------


## ??Linux

> ich denke mal du kannst es nur mit --nodeps installieren da in der rpm datenbank ja nix drin ist von den paketen die du selber kompiliert hast. Folglich fehlen ihm die Abhängigkeiten



danke es geht, doch jetzt wenn ich etwas drucken will rührt sich nicht der drucker (ist am parallel-port angeschlossen)




bye Benny

----------


## zeeman

das treiberpaket alleine reicht nicht
du musst auch den cups-filter installieren (also 2 rpms)
selbe verison bei beiden versteht sich   :Wink:

----------


## ??Linux

ich habe beide teile installlliert, ich hoffe die richtige die teile habe ich installiert:

bjfiltercups-2.4-0.i386.rpm
bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0.i386.rpm

ich habe doch die richtige teile installiert??




bye Benny

----------


## ??Linux

muss ich noch etwas installieren oder so??



bye Benny

----------


## Schwarzmetaller

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hab das gleiche Problem, ich versuche ebenfalls, meinen i550 unter SuSE 9.1 Pro zum Laufen zu kriegen, aber bisher erfolglos. Obwohl ich alles so gemacht hatte, wie im Tut beschrieben, kommen bei mir immer wieder Fehlermeldungen, aus denen ich nicht schlau werde und die mich so langsam echt zur Weissglut treiben. Ich habe versucht, beide rpms zu insten, aber das hat nur bei bjfilterpixus550i-2.2-1.i386.rpm funktioniert. bei der anderen Datei kriege ich immer gesagt, dass die Abhängigkeit zu dieser ominösen libpopt.so.0 nicht erfüllt seinen, ich hab den symbolischen Link wie beschrieben angelegt, aber es geht trotzdem nicht. In der Konsole krieg ich aber gesagt, dass die Datei definitix existiert. 

Dann hab ich rpm -i --force und rpm -i --nodeps versucht, aber auch ohne Erfolg. Es kommt dann auf rpm -q  die Meldung "Paket nicht installiert." 
Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter, aber ich will auch nicht für jeden verd.... Druckjob zu wind00f wechseln, ich will MS endlich runter haben von meinem Rechner.  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad: 

Bitte, bitte helft mir!

----------


## Fremder (Nacht)

Hallo, 

auch ich plage mich mit dem Problem der nicht erfüllten Abhängikeit von libpopt.so.0.

Ich hatte ursprünglich folgendes in /usr/lib/:

libpopt.so.1
libpopt.so.1.0.0

Ich habe ohne Fehlermeldungen das rpm-Paket
_bjfilterpixus560i-2.4-0.i386.rpm_
installiert (mit Yast). 

Das Installieren von 
_bjfiltercups-2.4-0.i386.rpm_
(oder aber von
_bjfiltercups-2.2-1.i386.rpm_)
scheitert regelmäßig an der Fehlermeldung
libpopt.so.0 nicht verfügbar

Folgendes hatte ich *ohne Erfolg* bisher unternommen:

Wie in Beitrag #1 beschrieben das ausgeführt:
_ln -s /usr/lib/libpopt.so.1 /usr/lib/libpopt.so.0_
leider ohne Erfolg

Da _libpopt.so1_ eine symbolische Verknüpfung von _libpopt.so.1.0.0_ ist, habe ich in Analogie dies auch für _libpopt.so.0_ erzeugt: 

ln -s /usr/lib/libpopt.so.1.0.0 /usr/lib/libpopt.so.0

Auch einen Hardlink
ln /usr/lib/libpopt.so.1.0.0 /usr/lib/libpopt.so.0
(ohne -s) habe ich auch schon ohne Erfolg probiert.

Das Kopieren des vermissten Paketes mit
_cp /usr/lib/libpopt.so.1.0.0 /usr/lib/libpopt.so.0_
oder ein
_cp /usr/lib/libpopt.so.1 /usr/lib/libpopt.so.0_
brachte ebenfalls nichts

Jedesmal entsteht in  /user/lib/ eine Datei mit dem Namen _libpopt.so.0_, die aber beim Installieren von _bjfiltercups-2.4-0.i386.rpm_ hartnäckig nicht zur Kenntnis genommen wird  :Confused:  .....

Ist die Fehlermeldung trotzdem ernst zu nehmen oder kann sie ignoriert werden?

Was kann ich sonst noch machen, um das Paket zu installieren???

Meine Installation ist SuSE 9.0

Für jeden Tip dankbar


Fremder in der Nacht

----------


## strobel

Hallo,

ich weiss nicht, ob's weiterhelfen kann, aber ich habe auf der untenstehenden Adresse mein libpopt.so.0 abgelegt...

http://www.pasmiro.net/tmp/

Auf meiner Debian läuft der Pixustreiber (i550) ohne Probleme, aber wo find ich denn die Anzeige für den Tintenvorrat ??

Herzlichst,

Joe

----------


## ThyMaster

Hi, 


als derjenige, der diesem Thread (und die Anleitung dazu) verbrochen hat, folgendes an alle die Probleme mit der libpopt.so.0 haben. 
Abhilfe verschafft laut SuSE ein Update des Paketes popt. Der Fehler wird wie folgt beschrieben:



> "Aufgrund eines Fehlers wurde die Version der popt Bibliothek auf Eins erhöht. Dies kann zu Inkompatibilitaeten mit Produkten anderer Hersteller führen. Dieser Patch installiert zusätzlich eine Version Null."


Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der o.g. Patch auch mit SuSE 9.0 Releases funzt.

Gruß
Falko

----------


## Robaix

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Canon i450 ... und endlich funktioniert (Fedora Core 2).

Für allen, die daran interessiert sind, ich habe die Anweisung von ThyMaster gefolgt und die folgenden rpm (von ftp Seite von Canon.JP) installiert:

bjfiltercups-2.4-0.i386.rpm
bjfilterpixus550i-2.2-1.i386.rpm

dann rebootet und dann in Cups den Drucker installiert (Treiber i560). Alles scheint gut zu funktionieren.

Vielen Dank für den Tipp
Roby

----------


## Ivina

```
[root@xy Desktop]# rpm -iv bjfiltercups.rpm
Fehler: Failed dependencies:
        libglade.so.0 is needed by bjfiltercups-2.3-0
```



```
[root@xy Desktop]# rpm -iv bjfilteri250.rpm
Fehler: Failed dependencies:
        libglade.so.0 is needed by bjfilteri250-2.3-0
        libpng.so.2 is needed by bjfilteri250-2.3-0
```

??

----------


## [HO]Xerxes

ja da fehlen dir wohl zwei bibliotheken. aber wenn ich jetzt nicht irre, ist dieser topic NICHT für FRAGEN da, sondern für Tipps und Tricks.
Solltest du also mal die Forensuche anstrengen, oder googeln oder Freunde fragen....

----------


## Ivina

hättest du das gemacht anstelle sprüche klopfen (siehe weiter oben, da sind sehrwohl fragen), dann hättest du gesehn, dass es auf dieses problem keine antwort gibt... und den google kannst nehmen und schmeissen, da findet sowieso nix verständliches.

----------


## strobel

User helfen Usern, warum soll man denn da nicht fragen dürfen ?


libglade.so.0 gehört zu Paket libglade0
libpng.so.2 gehört zu Paket libpng2

...bei Debian, aber ich nehme an, dass die rpm's gleich heissen.

----------


## Christen

Zumindest auf Mandrake 10 funktioniert schon mal das drucken mit Turboprint nicht.
Installiert hab ich beide rpm Dateien und bei Turboprint den Drucken ausgewählt.
Aber der Drucker i550 rührt sich nicht.

----------

